# Trivia 4/29



## luckytrim (Apr 29, 2019)

trivia 4/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Myth : Drinking alcohol in excess kills brain  cells.
Reality: Even in heavy drinkers, alcohol consumption doesn't  kill brain
cells. It does, however, damage the ends of neurons, called  dendrites, which
makes it difficult for neurons to relay messages to one  another.

1. Strange Words are these ! - BALALAIKA
  a. - Russian Hat
  b. - Russian musical instrument
  c. - Russian Dance
  d. - Russian Dish
2. McKinley Morganfield, often described as "The father of  modern Chicago
blues", is/was better known as.......... whom ?
3. What is the longest river in Alaska?
4. My nick name was 'Old Ironsides' but the navy knew me as  what?
5. A Ten-Dollar bill is nick-named 'Sawbuck' ; but what is a  Sawbuck, 
really ?
(Hint; it's profile looks like this - X )
6. What nationality was the astrologer  Nostradamus?
7. Where was the first English colony established, in the New  World?
  a. - St. Augustine
  b. - Jamestown
  c. - Plymouth
  d. - Roanoke 
8. The early Greeks didn't use 'Senior' or 'Junior' ; what did  they use ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The term 'Sushi' refers to the rice, not the  fish.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Muddy Waters
3. the Yukon
4. USS Constitution
5. a trestle for logs to sit on for sawing
6. French
7. - d
8. the Younger and the Elder

TRUTH !!
"Sushi" means vinegar-ed rice served with cooked or uncooked  food.


----------

